# 2011 Bee*R R324 D1GP car



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car for this season's competition. Imai-san has also asked for GTROC stickers to be sent so they can be put on the car!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the Car would look better with a spoiler

It's a god idea with the stickers

Cheers


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ouch! That's been hit pretty hard with the ugly stick!
Still each to their own!
Cheers for sharing.

Bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Gorgeous IMHO!:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

But why has it been listed as a Bee*R R324 ? When its a body kitted R34?


bob


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Ouch! That's been hit pretty hard with the ugly stick!
> Still each to their own!
> Cheers for sharing.
> 
> Bob


I thought exactly the same. It looks a bit like a Gumpert Apollo. I'm not a big fan of body kits anyway as they always seem to look tacky..........just like this one:flame:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> But why has it been listed as a Bee*R R324 ? When its a body kitted R34?
> 
> 
> bob


Same thoughts here ...


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^ Same here,surely if anything its a R344 kit which is kinda pointless


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Isnt it an R32 underneath?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the AE86  but glad that they want a sticker from the club!!!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Isnt it an R32 underneath?


Nope its an R34! check the rounded corner rear side windows and the dashboard, (amongst other things).

bob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the colour, it looks great...........but the body kit?





I can categorically state, that is the ugliest body kit I have ever seen, on any car. Even the Saxo and Corsa chav brigade can do better than that..........only just, mind.

Seriously, that car looks like it fell out of the ugly tree, smacked every branch on the way down, then burst into flames, and then someone came along and put the flames out with a shovel.

Whoever built that should have gone to Specsavers.



This uke: emoticon doesn't go far enough, how about a nice steaming turd emoticon for special occasions like this?




I've nothing against the Company, but I detest this car


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Reading between the lines, i sense your not a fan of this one buddy?

bob


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

They need to use the GTROC stickers to fill the gaps between the splitter and the canards. ****ing gappy or what?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a bit disappointed that Bee*R is building something chavy like this :chairshot

They should have sticked to the real Bee*R R324 :clap:

Leo


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Drifting is all about the show nowadays guys, it's gotta be a new car every year and it's gotta stick out!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> it's gotta stick out!!


And it does in many places


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL, I know but it's going to get noticed, and that's the aim of the game!


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not that bad! Keep in mind, this isn't a show car, but a drift pig that will be taking a lot of abuse and probably kiss a fee walls! So I don't think BeeR needed to put too much fuss on the body kit fitting and tolerances!


----------



## Bobdefish (Jan 5, 2009)

Not the most gorgeous thing for a street car, but drifting thats going to look great, plus looking at the photos it looks vented in a way to scoop air and put it into all the relevant areas which should work great  awesome to hear it will have GTRoc stickers too!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

fourtoes said:


> But why has it been listed as a Bee*R R324 ? When its a body kitted R34?


Sorry, my mistake. Imai-san's _Iggrissi _is not that good - about on a par with my Japanese  Indeed it's a '34. It will be very different with stickers on for sure, especially the GTROC ones that he has asked to be sent over specially :thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

When it has the wing fitted and stickered up, with some drift battle scares I think it will do it's job.
I mean it's working now with us talking about it, so mission done well for 
bee-r.
tonigmr2 got it right it's getting talked about..and noticed


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Stickered up!!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

*more updates, a few bodykit test fitting shots and the final a D1GP completed car... Still needs to have the GTROC club stickers applied to finish off the look.*

Toni- i know you love the yellow. lol...:thumbsup:


:flame::flame::flame:






























































































And a shot of the old R234 Bee-R car hangin out at the shop.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

looks great for a drift car, what are those plastic things on the spoiler? trap more air seems like it......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

They had those on the old car as well. Imai-san explained they made the car more stable sideways at high speed. GTROC stickers have been sent as they have asked for some to go on the car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

no ones going to miss it in that colour! looking gooood


----------

